# Help! Puppy has had bad diarrhea for 3 days now



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,
For some background info-Azalea is 12.5 weeks old. When I got her she was on a blue buffalo diet, but I am very gradually switching over to Taste of the wild (right now she is on about a 50/50 split of the two brands). She is a very picky eater, and on the smaller size for her age so in order to avoid her skipping out on meals I often have to add boiled chicken, eggs, etc. to her meals in order to get her to eat. Well 3 days ago I got lazy and instead of boiling chicken for her meal I bought FreshPet select chicken--->Freshpet® Select Tender Chicken with Vegetables & Brown Rice Dog Food Recipe. 

Since then she has had horrible diarrhea, completely liquid stools. I've upped her water intake in order to avoid dehydration as well as started mixing in greek yogurt with her food because I read that that helps avoid diarrhea. 3 days later still no improvement and I'm starting to get concerned. She has a vet appointment scheduled for Tuesday for her next set of shots, is this something that can wait or do I need to get her to the emergency vet? The normal vet now is closed until Monday, and the emergency vet is about 2.5 hours away. 

Other info that may pertain to the situation-We just moved into a new home last week, my chihuahua eats 4health brand food, we do our best to keep her out of his food but accidents do happen and on the occasion I have seen her sneak a few bites of his food. The diarrhea aside she is acting normal: not lethargic, responding well during her obedience sessions, doing will when out socializing, still showing interest in toys, etc. I need some help, should I be concerned or will this pass?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Poor pup  Since she has had bad diarrhea for 3 days - I would call the vet. Hopefully your regular vet can at least give some advice over the phone. It is going to be along weekend of worry otherwise.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Needs to be tested for worms and Giardia


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

She had a fecal test and a deworming done at her last vet visit, which was October 7th. Is this something that could have occurred in the last 3ish weeks? Also can it wait until Tuesday for her already scheduled vet appointment or is that serious enough where she should be taken to the emergency vet?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I won't hesitate to take her to the vet if need be, but before I do I want to rule out that the change in environment causing stress could be the culprit or the possibility that the wet dog food I mixed in with her food caused it. If she's already uncomfortable I don't want to put her through a 5hr car ride and vet visit if unnecessary.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor pup :-( 

When our pup (and our older GSD) gets diarrhea, we immediately switch to a bland diet of white rice (like a whole 3 or 5 lb. bag cooked and mixed with) plain chicken (boneless, breast that we cook and then fridge). In my opinion, I would cease using the FreshPet...she may be reacting to it adversely. Also, we do the yogurt route for Good Boy Treat mixes, but when they are under the weather and have the big D, we go bland and hold off on Good Boy Treats or anything outside of the bland diet (even when they give us their soulful, chocolate eyes look :-O

Our older dog has renal issues so he is more prone to the big D, so he will go on the bland diet and his stool is almost immediately (within same day) more formed and normal. A side note: our dogs are normally on Science Diet k/D for Renal Health (older dog) and Wilderness/Blue Rocky Mt. Large Breed; but they both like to "explore" the outside and get into alot of mischief with consequences  

Hope you puppy gets well soon!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If she's acting healthy, active, and is hydrated, I would take a fecal sample to the nearest vet and have them run a fecal test. Any vet can probably do this on a walk-in basis. I do not like taking a baby puppy to a vet if I don't have to b/c they can pick up stuff that's worse than what they have, but yes your pup can definitely have worms, giardia, or coccidia and should at least have a fecal test. Easy and cheap.

My last puppy had roundworm despite being wormed twice by the breeder. His poo was not totally liquid, but he had to go all the time and it was mushy or runny. The fecal test confirmed roundworm so he was given Panacur for 3 days and tested clean 10 days after. As soon as the initial dose of Panacur was given, he passed several worms and his poo started firming up. I also used some pumpkin and a canned version of his food (since the Panacur is powder).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like the Fresh Pet is the culprit if the pup wasn't having issues on 
the 50/50 combo.

The cooked Chicken Breast/Rice (you could also use ground Turkey Breast) diet is a good idea until she straightens out for several days. Then introduce the kibble back in SLOWLY (a small amount each feeding) taking several days to a week to wean back on to kibble. Make sure that the chicken is skinless/boneless. The skin has too much fat in it and you should never give dogs cooked bones.

There are 3 things that you can get quickly to help the little girl which can be purchased at a health food store or a Whole Foods type store.

To sooth her tummy you can try Slippery Elm: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-Slippery-Capsules-100-Count/dp/B0014UFVBI/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1414243593&sr=1-1&keywords=slippery+elm[/ame]

To aide in digestion: Amazon.com: NOW Foods Pancreatin 4X -- 500 mg - 100 Capsules: Health & Personal Care

To balance the good bacteria in the gut: Amazon.com: Solaray - Multidophilus 12 20 Billion Twelve-Strain Formula - 100 Vegetarian Capsules: Health & Personal Care (NEVER get chewables for dogs. They may contain Xylotil which is poisonous to dogs)

For long term use, I would suggest Sunday Sundae to keep her gut healthy. It is a combination of whole foods providing Digestive Enzymes and Pro-Biotics.
To Purchase From the USA: animal nature product listing phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature 


To Purchase From Canada:
Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement

Hope she is better today!
Moms


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I had typed a response to this on my phone but it looks like I must have never gone through.
Update: Azalea was taken to the vet and tested positive for roundworms. She has since been dewormed and we are monitoring her and she is due back for another deworming in November.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you were able to figure out what was wrong!!


----------

